
Microsoft is killing it in all businesses except for one - whack
https://wetradehq.com/blog/Microsoft-is-killing-it-in-all-businesses-except-for-one
======
amingilani
> Microsoft was led by stellar results in the Azure cloud computing, LinkedIn
> and cloud-software segments, with only one laggard: The Xbox gaming business
> and its related services.

The title should be changed to _Microsoft is killing it in all businesses
except for Xbox gaming_ , IMHO.

Edit: I meant on HN, since the guidelines say: "please use the original title,
unless it is misleading or linkbait"

~~~
tehabe
If that would be the headline, there would be no reason at all to click on the
story.

~~~
hpen
Except if you're actually interested in the story?

~~~
frereubu
If you're interested in the details, surely telling people that Xbox is the
one which isn't "killing it" isn't going to stop them clicking on the link?

------
abraae
This is a nice tale of redemption for MS.

Going back, they weren't always the ruthlessly cynical bad asses that saw out
the last century. They let the desire to win at all costs cloud their vision.

Their time in the penalty box, incurring the opprobrium of much of the IT
community, has done them good. They're a corporation, so nothing is done from
the good of their heart, but at least now they've recognised it's possible -
necessary in fact - to play nice with others rather than stealing their lunch
money as their first instinct.

------
thelazydogsback
They should have kept the Kinect integral to the platform and doubled-down on
it -- that thing was fun and worked great (still play those games w/my son),
and it could have been a great conversational agent gateway with way more
functionality than we have now, well before Alexa et al. w/o the Kinect, the
x-box may as well be a PS/x or PC AFAICT.

------
bradknowles
Microsoft is killing all businesses except one?

Would that be Apple or Amazon?

------
gonewest
Considering mobile isn’t it “all but two”?

